# Cooking on a Cold and Rainy Day



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Today was one of those cold, windy, rainy days when I like to stay inside and cook. And comfort food was the order of the day. So after many hours of preparation dinner is almost ready ...


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL!!! 

I keep reading about those sandwiches....are they super sweet?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a feeling that sandwich is long gone by now LOL. You are quite the chef, looks yummy!


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

now that's my kind of cooking, i would have to substitute the coffe for hot chocolate and i see you added dessert your necco wafers. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


i'll have to order some marshmallow fluff and see what these fluffnutters are all about.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

LMAO! (Richard is looking at this right now, he's laughing also!) Mary, don't you dare eat that! I opened a jar of that Fluff, and boy-o-boy - it was like glue! 

I love the brown Necco's - I like the pink - and the white and the black - oh those green were good too:blush: 

We are going to have a nice hoilday party - right after Christmas, a VERY nice, Very bright, handsome - did I say single? Man (only if I were single :innocent will be here - I think, you should try and make this party . . . you never know . . . and no, sweet Mary, we will not discuss Necco's at this party.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Hey Mary, Oh my thats alot for one person and you didn't need to use an oven...wooo hooo...lol


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> now that's my kind of cooking, i would have to substitute the coffe for hot chocolate and i see you added dessert your necco wafers. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> i'll have to order some marshmallow fluff and see what these fluffnutters are all about.


Debbie, I hear ya!! That's my kind of cooking too!!! No cleanup, either!! You have never had marshmellow Fluff????!!!!! Oh my goodness!! I will have to send you some!! :thumbsup:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Sandcastles said:


> LMAO! (Richard is looking at this right now, he's laughing also!) Mary, don't you dare eat that! I opened a jar of that Fluff, and boy-o-boy - it was like glue!
> 
> I love the brown Necco's - I like the pink - and the white and the black - oh those green were good too:blush:
> 
> We are going to have a nice hoilday party - right after Christmas, a VERY nice, Very bright, handsome - did I say single? Man (only if I were single :innocent will be here - I think, you should try and make this party . . . you never know . . . and no, sweet Mary, we will not discuss Necco's at this party.


Okay what are Necco's????:blink:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh my, you have a linen napkin though. . .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t::HistericalSmiley: As I read your post.....I was feeling a bit inadaquate about my pork chops, mac and cheese and asparagus.....:jackrabbitslims: but after a good laugh....I don't feel so bad now. :thumbsup: Thanks for the smile. :innocent:


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

malteseboy22 said:


> Okay what are Necco's????:blink:



Oh my!!! You have never had Necco wafers? They are really thin round pieces of hard candy. I guess that would be the correct way to describe them!! I'll have to send you some!!! I used to eat them all the time when I was a kid. Not too much anymore though. They really bring back memories of my childhood!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Andrea, they are sweet but not really any sweeter than peanut butter and jelly. More of a sticky sweet, though. I am not a big "sweet" fan but anything mixed with peanut butter works for me. If you want to try it, send me a PM with your address and I'll send you a jar. Can you get peanut butter in China? If not, I'd be happy to send a jar of that, too.

Yup, Brenda, long gone! So sad ... hours of preparation and mere moments to devour!

Debbie, can you get Marshmallow Fluff in Florida? Do not get Marshmallow Creme; it's just not the same. If you can't get it let me know and I'll send you some.

Lori, what are you laughing at???? I bet you feed this to your kids all the time!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*:cheer:FLUFFERNUTTER:cheer:*

Mary, how could you:blush:, I'll be right over I want a bite :biggrin: oh my gosh I can't wait:chili: is that wonderbread?


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> *:cheer:FLUFFERNUTTER:cheer:*
> 
> Mary, how could you:blush:, I'll be right over I want a bite :biggrin: oh my gosh I can't wait:chili: is that wonderbread?


:w00t: let's hope NOT!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandcastles said:


> :w00t: let's hope NOT!


 
bet it is. lol


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Sandcastles said:


> :w00t: let's hope NOT!


Hey, wait a minute Allie! What's wrong with Wonderbread??? They even make a whole wheat white version now!! :thumbsup: I buy that and my kids have no idea they are eating healthier white bread!! But, I must admit. I am a Stroehmann kind of gal.

Alright Mary. You're right! If I could throw that on the table for dinner and get away with it, you bet I would!!!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

MaryH said:


> Andrea, they are sweet but not really any sweeter than peanut butter and jelly. More of a sticky sweet, though. I am not a big "sweet" fan but anything mixed with peanut butter works for me. If you want to try it, send me a PM with your address and I'll send you a jar. Can you get peanut butter in China? If not, I'd be happy to send a jar of that, too.
> 
> Yup, Brenda, long gone! So sad ... hours of preparation and mere moments to devour!
> 
> ...





lori said:


> Debbie, I hear ya!! That's my kind of cooking too!!! No cleanup, either!! You have never had marshmellow Fluff????!!!!! Oh my goodness!! I will have to send you some!! :thumbsup:


 

Nope, can't get the Marshmallow Fluff here in Florida just the Marshmallow Creme, i have even looked in Cracker Barrel. We have Bunny bread down here which is so good probably as good as Wonder bread.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*very funny! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:*


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I can't help but notice even staying home you have your Dunkin' Donuts coffee on hand as well.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that looks like my kind of feast , ive never tried fluff though , i want to , ive seen it but it never appealed to me , now necco i hv never tried that either.. hope u enjoyed 

that was funny lol


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

lori said:


> Hey, wait a minute Allie! What's wrong with Wonderbread??? They even make a whole wheat white version now!! :thumbsup: I buy that and my kids have no idea they are eating healthier white bread!! But, I must admit. I am a Stroehmann kind of gal.
> 
> Alright Mary. You're right! If I could throw that on the table for dinner and get away with it, you bet I would!!!!! :HistericalSmiley:


Otay Wori, but I still say that wonder bread is gwoss. I bake bread every other day, I guess dats why I hate it. :wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Marwe,

Does the DD coffee taste as good, when you brew it at home, as when you buy it from the take away? It never does to me - makes me so darn mad - perhaps it's the temp at which they brew it, in the store - - -


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Ooh, I don't know. I've had a fluffernutter at Peanut Butter and Co in NYC before and I wasn't a big fan. Maybe if I try it with some Jif peanut butter instead of their pb. That fluff stuff is very gooey. I do love peanut butter thought and had a peanut butter and jelly sandwich with a glass of milk each day this weekend as a snack.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Now that's what I call cooking. Looks like most the cooking I do while my DH is out of town. :blush: I spend more time preparing dinner for the girls than I do myself. We do have fluff here and I had some with my peanut butter the other day. :aktion033:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

You guessed right, Paula. Of course it's Wonder Bread ... and I'm sure it's healthy ... I can't be the only person on this forum old enough to remember the commercial ... WONDER BREAD BUILDS STRONG BODIES 12 WAYS.

Necco Wafers are hard dry round disc candies, do not melt like chocolate, and are virtually indestructible in transit. Admiral Byrd brought 2-1/2 TONS of Necco Wafers with him to the South Pole for himself and his crew during their 2-year exploration of Antartica. And the U.S. Government requisitioned most of the Necco Wafers made during World War II to send to the troops overseas. Necco (New England Confectionary Company in Lynn, MA) also makes Sweethearts, those heart-shaped candies sold everywhere around Valentine's Day.

Dunkin Donuts opened its first shop in 1950 (before my time!) in Quincy, Massachusetts. Those who know me will attest to the fact that my drug of choice (and, no, I do not inhale) is caffeine ... but it must be Dunkin Donuts!

Marshmallow Fluff is another Massachusetts product, dates back to 1920, and is made at their plant in Lynn, MA.

Enough trivia for now??


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, I saw jars and jars of the Fluff today at the store. I guess they use it on yams? Anyway, I opted for Quiche Lorraine instead.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Dinner*

I just had PB & J a glass of cold milk and in bed. Thanks for the tip! 

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Allie, Dunkin Donuts coffee always tastes better right from the shop. And I know this is going to sound really stupid but I have two refill cups, both metal and plastic (big on going green ... like cloth napkins and clotheslines), and even the shop coffee tastes better in their styrofoam cup than it does in either of my refill cups. Could it be the styrofoam, maybe??


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Oh, I saw jars and jars of the Fluff today at the store. I guess they use it on yams? Anyway, I opted for Quiche Lorraine instead.


Brit, lucky you that your store had jars and jars of the Fluff. I went shopping this afternoon and my store had no more jars ... so I ended up buying a big TUB of it! :w00t:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Cosy said:


> Oh, I saw jars and jars of the Fluff today at the store. I guess they use it on yams? Anyway, I opted for Quiche Lorraine instead.


LMAO! Good choice.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Sandcastles said:


> Otay Wori, but I still say that wonder bread is gwoss. I bake bread every other day, I guess dats why I hate it. :wub:


Ok Allie, that's it. I am coming to live with you!!!! I just love, love, love fresh baked bread!!!


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> Nope, can't get the Marshmallow Fluff here in Florida just the Marshmallow Creme, i have even looked in Cracker Barrel. We have Bunny bread down here which is so good probably as good as Wonder bread.


Bunny bread???? Never heard of it!! Is it a type of white bread? This thread is starting to make me really hungry!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm near Clearwater, don't know where Crestview is, but the Publix around here have Fluff.

Check your Local Cracker Barrel for Neccos, or any other candy from your past. They have French Chews, and once I found licorice chewing gum!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

The A Team said:


> :w00t::HistericalSmiley: As I read your post.....I was feeling a bit inadaquate about my pork chops, mac and cheese and asparagus.....:jackrabbitslims: but after a good laugh....I don't feel so bad now. :thumbsup: Thanks for the smile. :innocent:


Pat, I love mac and cheese, love asparagus and, well, pork chops ... hmmmm ... kinda depends on who cooks them. I grew up in Boston at a time when the majority of the population was Irish Catholic. My friends and I swore that all of our mothers learned to cook from the same person. Spices? Salt and Pepper. Herbs? Never heard of such a thing. Pork chops? Bake in a 350 degree oven until they look, feel and taste like hockey pucks. Whenever I think of pork chops I think of the time when my mother went on vacation to Ireland, my father couldn't go because his health was failing and one night I asked him what he'd like for dinner. Pork chops! I'm thinking to myself "Oh, gross!" So I got out a cookbook, followed the directions, and they were done in no time. We sit down to eat and my father says "Don't tell your mother I said this but these pork chops are actually moist and taste good." I think of him all the time and especially when I cook pork chops.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

lori said:


> Bunny bread???? Never heard of it!! Is it a type of white bread? This thread is starting to make me really hungry!!


I think Bunny bread is equivalent to Wonder bread. 



spookiesmom said:


> I'm near Clearwater, don't know where Crestview is, but the Publix around here have Fluff.
> 
> Check your Local Cracker Barrel for Neccos, or any other candy from your past. They have French Chews, and once I found licorice chewing gum!


 
Crestview is in NW Florida, i'll have to check the local Publix's tomorrow and see if they have the Fluff, oh i hope they do then i'll buy some Bunny bread and some Creamy Jiff peanut butter. Keep your fingers crossed they have some. :thumbsup:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

spookiesmom said:


> I'm near Clearwater, don't know where Crestview is, but the Publix around here have Fluff.
> 
> Check your Local Cracker Barrel for Neccos, or any other candy from your past. They have French Chews, and once I found licorice chewing gum!


OMG, I love licorice chewing gum ... Black Jack I think it was called. Gotta find a Cracker Barrel now! And Beemans and Teaberry ...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

what is the difference between Marshmallow Fluff and Marshmallow creme?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> what is the difference between Marshmallow Fluff and Marshmallow creme?


Fluff is fluffier ... LOL! It's almost like it's whipped so it is lighter and more airy than Marshmallow Creme. It's similar in texture to whipped cream cheese. A spoonful of Marshmallow Creme will kind of run in a stream off the spoon. Fluff won't do that, it stays in a clump. Sounds appetizing, huh? :blink:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

lori said:


> Bunny bread???? Never heard of it!! Is it a type of white bread? This thread is starting to make me really hungry!!


Besides Bunny bread, there is also Bunny ice cream - especially the flavor -Bunny Tracks.





MaryH said:


> Fluff is fluffier ... LOL! It's almost like it's whipped so it is lighter and more airy than Marshmallow Creme. It's similar in texture to whipped cream cheese. A spoonful of Marshmallow Creme will kind of run in a stream off the spoon. Fluff won't do that, it stays in a clump. Sounds appetizing, huh? :blink:


Mary, I'm beginning to think the gals west of ol' Miss just haven't tasted the"finer" delicacies we eastern girls have had privilege of sampling. :HistericalSmiley:You're right - It is Black Jack chewing gum. How about those black licorice "babies"? They were called something that is totally non-PC today.How many here know what a frappe is, and the difference betweena frappe and a milk shake - Not talking McDonald's here either.

Here's another same but different between the east and west - Hellman's Mayonaise - It's called Best Foods here.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Mary LOL, it looks very comforting . Enjoy. It was the same here as well, raining, cold and a wee bit dreary. Oh this cracked me up. Enjoy


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Starsmom said:


> How many here know what a frappe is, and the difference betweena frappe and a milk shake - Not talking McDonald's here either.
> 
> Here's another same but different between the east and west - Hellman's Mayonaise - It's called Best Foods here.


Around here a milkshake is just that -- cold milk and flavored syrup mixed in a blender. A frappe is cold milk, flavored syrup and ice cream. A Fribble (from Friendly's Ice Cream Shops) is a frappe made with soft serve ice cream rather than real ice cream and is similar to McDonald's milkshakes. What I cannot remember is what Friendly's Extra Extra was. Does the Extra Extra ring a bell with you, Marsha? Maybe Carina might remember if she reads this thread. Why is Hellman's called Hellman's here and Best Foods elsewhere?

Another regional term -- sub vs. hero vs. hoagie.

And then there's tonic (which seems to be just a Boston term) vs. soda vs. pop.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

What about Tastykakes! I think they are east coast too!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Pat, I love mac and cheese, love asparagus and, well, pork chops ... hmmmm ... kinda depends on who cooks them. I grew up in Boston at a time when the majority of the population was Irish Catholic. My friends and I swore that all of our mothers learned to cook from the same person. Spices? Salt and Pepper. Herbs? Never heard of such a thing. Pork chops? Bake in a 350 degree oven until they look, feel and taste like hockey pucks. Whenever I think of pork chops I think of the time when my mother went on vacation to Ireland, my father couldn't go because his health was failing and one night I asked him what he'd like for dinner. Pork chops! I'm thinking to myself "Oh, gross!" So I got out a cookbook, followed the directions, and they were done in no time. We sit down to eat and my father says "Don't tell your mother I said this but these pork chops are actually moist and taste good." I think of him all the time and especially when I cook pork chops.


 :wub: Mary What a precious story about porkchops and your dad! And I got to have my SM giggle for the day this morning. :HistericalSmiley: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

MaryH said:


> OMG, I love licorice chewing gum ... Black Jack I think it was called. Gotta find a Cracker Barrel now! And Beemans and Teaberry ...


 
Ok, you lost me on this one. Black Jack??? The only Black Jack I know is a card game!! Beemans and Teaberry? Hmm.....must have been before my time!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

That's what a Frappe is???? I thought it was some kind of coffee drink!

Coleman/Hiland dairy products is another with at least two different names depending on what part of the country you are in. Wonder why they do that?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:huh: That's not cooking? :innocent:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't really know whats in the frappes that McDonalds have but I do know they are REALLY :wub: good and if you drink one everyday you will gain weight. :w00t:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

njdrake said:


> I don't really know whats in the frappes that McDonalds have but I do know they are REALLY :wub: good and if you drink one everyday you will gain weight. :w00t:



Guess I'd better not try them then. I already have too many addictions with McDonalds.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Mary, you pour thing -- slaving over a (hot oven :blink couple of jars of PB and Fluff. You must be exhausted. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I've been MIA here so haven't gotten into the conversation because I WAS slaving over a hot oven and meal for 20+ people and could barely move yesterday, but I wonder if the Hellman's thing didn't fly outside of the northeast because of the **** in it's name? Just a thought. I remember the BlackJack gum. Didn't it turn your tongue black? And last night I was singing the song to Good N Plenty and my DH was shocked how I remembered all the words. I also don't know if all the Drakes Cakes -- Ring Dings, Yodels, etc were just in our area. How about Black and whites? Cookies and sodas and of course Egg Creams. I just want to go back to eating in the 50's and 60's:chili:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm so lost on this thread, but Mary, you are one funny lady!!! :aktion033:

I love "cooking" fruits, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Black licorice gum?! No offense but BLECH!!!! I hate black licorice!

And I am a southern California girl (who is now living in TN...hhhmmmm) so I have NO clue what neccos or fluffernutter or whatever are.  I grew up with "soda", and "sub sandwiches" and Best Foods mayo. Also another strange one is drinking fountains. I have heard some people call them "bubblers"? 

Allie, I do have to ask if you might share a sandwich bread recipe with me? I have tried making bread and it was just too dense for my husband's taste. (He loves wonder bread...yuck!)


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Around here a milkshake is just that -- cold milk and flavored syrup mixed in a blender. A frappe is cold milk, flavored syrup and ice cream. A Fribble (from Friendly's Ice Cream Shops) is a frappe made with soft serve ice cream rather than real ice cream and is similar to McDonald's milkshakes. What I cannot remember is what Friendly's Extra Extra was. Does the Extra Extra ring a bell with you, Marsha? Maybe Carina might remember if she reads this thread. Why is Hellman's called Hellman's here and Best Foods elsewhere?
> 
> Another regional term -- sub vs. hero vs. hoagie.
> 
> And then there's tonic (which seems to be just a Boston term) vs. soda vs. pop.


Extra Extra doesn't mean anything to me, but I think you might be thinking of the Awful Awful. Tonic is just the Boston area. 

sub vs. hero vs. hoagie vs. grinders

Another MA company is/was Table Talk Pies, 




Lindy said:


> What about Tastykakes! I think they are east coast too!


I recall the name.



angel's mom said:


> That's what a Frappe is???? I thought it was some kind of coffee drink!
> 
> Coleman/Hiland dairy products is another with at least two different names depending on what part of the country you are in. Wonder why they do that?


Another 2 name for the same product is spice company McCormick in the east, Schilling in the west. However, in somewhat recent years I think the Schilling has been dropped.



Snowbody said:


> Oh Mary, you pour thing -- slaving over a (hot oven :blink couple of jars of PB and Fluff. You must be exhausted. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I've been MIA here so haven't gotten into the conversation because I WAS slaving over a hot oven and meal for 20+ people and could barely move yesterday, but I wonder if the Hellman's thing didn't fly outside of the northeast because of the **** in it's name? Just a thought. I remember the BlackJack gum. Didn't it turn your tongue black? And last night I was singing the song to Good N Plenty and my DH was shocked how I remembered all the words. I also don't know if all the Drakes Cakes -- Ring Dings, Yodels, etc were just in our area. How about Black and whites? Cookies and sodas and of course Egg Creams. I just want to go back to eating in the 50's and 60's:chili:


Drakes Cakes, ring Dings, Yodels, Hostess Cupcakes - the birth of junk food! 

Egg Creams I think is/was a NYC thing. I had a client (86yo) who grew up in NYC and would tell me about going to the movies on Saturday seeing a double feature w/cartoon for a nickel, and egg creams at the soda fountain.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Mary, you pour thing -- slaving over a (hot oven :blink couple of jars of PB and Fluff. You must be exhausted. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I've been MIA here so haven't gotten into the conversation because I WAS slaving over a hot oven and meal for 20+ people and could barely move yesterday, but I wonder if the Hellman's thing didn't fly outside of the northeast because of the **** in it's name? Just a thought. I remember the BlackJack gum. Didn't it turn your tongue black? And last night I was singing the song to Good N Plenty and my DH was shocked how I remembered all the words. I also don't know if all the Drakes Cakes -- Ring Dings, Yodels, etc were just in our area. How about Black and whites? Cookies and sodas and of course Egg Creams. I just want to go back to eating in the 50's and 60's:chili:


Sue, I knew you'd sympathize ... and, yes, it was exhausting. But not nearly exhausting as yours! I hope your weekend went well and hopefully you served something other than Fluffernutters! Yup, Black Jack gum turned your tongue black!! We had the Drakes Cakes, too. What about Hostess Cupcakes? Did you have the Hostess Snowball Cupcakes ... yellow cupcake, white cream filling, shaped like a snowball cut in half, pink marshmallow frosting with white coconut? They were gross!!

And, Sue, this one's just for you ...


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Mary, you pour thing -- slaving over a (hot oven :blink couple of jars of PB and Fluff. You must be exhausted. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I've been MIA here so haven't gotten into the conversation because I WAS slaving over a hot oven and meal for 20+ people and could barely move yesterday, but I wonder if the Hellman's thing didn't fly outside of the northeast because of the **** in it's name? Just a thought. I remember the BlackJack gum. Didn't it turn your tongue black? And last night I was singing the song to Good N Plenty and my DH was shocked how I remembered all the words. I also don't know if all the Drakes Cakes -- Ring Dings, Yodels, etc were just in our area. How about Black and whites? Cookies and sodas and of course Egg Creams. I just want to go back to eating in the 50's and 60's:chili:


I had to sign on just to respond to your post!

I make Balck and Whites every week! It's the only cookie that Richard LOVES - he eats other cookies, but those B&W's have him under a spell (let me tell you, they are more work than most cookies)

I used the best imported Cocoa that I can find, to make the "black" side -

You can't get Black and Whites in NH - in Boston, yes - at a good Jewish Deli.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Sue, I knew you'd sympathize ... and, yes, it was exhausting. But not nearly exhausting as yours! I hope your weekend went well and hopefully you served something other than Fluffernutters! Yup, Black Jack gum turned your tongue black!! We had the Drakes Cakes, too. What about Hostess Cupcakes? Did you have the Hostess Snowball Cupcakes ... yellow cupcake, white cream filling, shaped like a snowball cut in half, pink marshmallow frosting with white coconut? They were gross!!
> 
> And, Sue, this one's just for you ...
> 
> YouTube - 1950s *Good & Plenty* Candy Commercial


The Snowball Cupcakes were really gross! To describe the marshmallow frosting to those who don't know about the Snowballs - it's like the same stuff the Easter Peeps are made from but flat and very streachy. UCK!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Mary,you really had me going....:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh how fun to see this Mary, thank you for posting this...I remembered almost every word! I still like good and plenty. Sue, I also love Drakes, Yankee Doodles!



MaryH said:


> Sue, I knew you'd sympathize ... and, yes, it was exhausting. But not nearly exhausting as yours! I hope your weekend went well and hopefully you served something other than Fluffernutters! Yup, Black Jack gum turned your tongue black!! We had the Drakes Cakes, too. What about Hostess Cupcakes? Did you have the Hostess Snowball Cupcakes ... yellow cupcake, white cream filling, shaped like a snowball cut in half, pink marshmallow frosting with white coconut? They were gross!!
> 
> And, Sue, this one's just for you ...
> 
> YouTube - 1950s *Good & Plenty* Candy Commercial


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mary ... I am reading your fun thread! In the meantime ... you, Sue, and other members might enjoy some of the old time treats from the website below!

A favorite candy of mine from the past is Bonomo's Turkish Taffy! I was thrilled when they brought it back ... and, it tastes exactly the same. I felt like a kid again when the Bonomo's arrived to our home!

I used to love Sky Bars ... but, they are not the same as in the 50's. 

Nostalgic and Retro Candy from the 1950s, 1960s, 1970s and 1980s - Groovy Candies


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mary ...

Black Jack Gum! I love it, too!

Black Jack Gum - Candy you ate as a kid®


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i agree to that its so true!


MaryH said:


> Allie, Dunkin Donuts coffee always tastes better right from the shop. And I know this is going to sound really stupid but I have two refill cups, both metal and plastic (big on going green ... like cloth napkins and clotheslines), and even the shop coffee tastes better in their styrofoam cup than it does in either of my refill cups. Could it be the styrofoam, maybe??


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i remember snowball cakes didnt they have like coconut on top ? i remember i never ate them cause i dont like coconut.. lol 


Starsmom said:


> The Snowball Cupcakes were really gross! To describe the marshmallow frosting to those who don't know about the Snowballs - it's like the same stuff the Easter Peeps are made from but flat and very streachy. UCK!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Mary ... I am reading your fun thread! In the meantime ... you, Sue, and other members might enjoy some of the old time treats from the website below!
> 
> A favorite candy of mine from the past is Bonomo's Turkish Taffy! I was thrilled when they brought it back ... and, it tastes exactly the same. I felt like a kid again when the Bonomo's arrived to our home!
> 
> ...


Marie, thank you ... this website is so cool!! Chocolate was my favorite Turkish Taffy flavor. And my favorite candy bar was the Sky Bar, too (and I agree, they are not the same)!! But I just saw the absolute best candy for bringing back memories ... candy buttons. I have not seen them in years.

Anyone else remember candy buttons? Candy necklaces? Wax lips? Candy cigarettes? Chocolate crayons? Nik L Nips? Squirrels? Mint Julips?

Sitting at work laughing my head off!! I love this thread and what everybody has added to this trip down Memory Lane!!


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i remember snowball cakes didnt they have like coconut on top ? i remember i never ate them cause i dont like coconut.. lol



I'm with you!! I hate coconut too and those Snowball cakes just looked gross! Yuck!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I found some Marshmallow Fluff at Publix!!!!:chili::chili::chili: Now off to try my first fluffernutter sandwich! :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Marie, thank you ... this website is so cool!! Chocolate was my favorite Turkish Taffy flavor. And my favorite candy bar was the Sky Bar, too (and I agree, they are not the same)!! But I just saw the absolute best candy for bringing back memories ... candy buttons. I have not seen them in years.
> 
> Anyone else remember candy buttons? Candy necklaces? Wax lips? Candy cigarettes? Chocolate crayons? Nik L Nips? Squirrels? Mint Julips?
> 
> Sitting at work laughing my head off!! I love this thread and what everybody has added to this trip down Memory Lane!!


Mary, I was singing along to the Good N Plenty commercial you sent :chili:I think the guys in the white coats are going to come and cart me out of my apartment.:w00t:
I remember those candy buttons. I think most of what we ate was the paper backing - it never came off. :shocked: Used to love the wax lips and not the candy cigarettes, but the chocolate ones Squirrels? :w00t: I think those would have grossed out New Yorkers.Too many of them on the hoof here. BLECH! What kind of candies were they? But I also remember pixie sticks and some envelopes of powdery stuff. No, not that powdery stuff. :new_shocked: Probably was jello mix before it had water in it and they called it candy.:blink: What were we thinking and what were our parents thinking?:w00t: I also loved the string licorices. They still sell those
This is so much fun
Oh and of course snowballs. Never ate them since I hated shredded coconut but they looked so cool.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Starsmom said:


> Extra Extra doesn't mean anything to me, but I think you might be thinking of the Awful Awful.


Marsha, how dumb am I?? Yes, they were Awful Awfuls. Friendly's changed their name to Fribble because Newport Creamery in Rhode Island already was serving Awful Awfuls. Why the name? Because they were "awful big, awful good."


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Today was one of those cold, windy, rainy days when I like to stay inside and cook. And comfort food was the order of the day. So after many hours of preparation dinner is almost ready ...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: that was some build up...scrolled down expecting to see *something else* :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Hope it was muy enjoyable!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Mary, I was singing along to the Good N Plenty commercial you sent :chili:I think the guys in the white coats are going to come and cart me out of my apartment.:w00t:
> I remember those candy buttons. I think most of what we ate was the paper backing - it never came off. :shocked: Used to love the wax lips and not the candy cigarettes, but the chocolate ones Squirrels? :w00t: I think those would have grossed out New Yorkers.Too many of them on the hoof here. BLECH! What kind of candies were they? But I also remember pixie sticks and some envelopes of powdery stuff. No, not that powdery stuff. :new_shocked: Probably was jello mix before it had water in it and they called it candy.:blink: What were we thinking and what were our parents thinking?:w00t: I also loved the string licorices. They still sell those
> This is so much fun
> Oh and of course snowballs. Never ate them since I hated shredded coconut but they looked so cool.


I totally forgot about Pixie Stix. And vaguely remember the powdery stuff. The Squirrel Nuts were like a soft, chewy toffee with ground nuts in it. Squirrel Nut Zippers and More Wholesale Candy from Groovy Candies - Groovy Candies

I thought I was the only person around who doesn't like shredded coconut. I feel like I'm in good company now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary - you didn't say they were Squirrel NUTS!!!! You just wrote squirrels.  I was trying to picture little mini squirrels and couldn't imagine popping one of those in my mouth. Now squirrel NUTS are so much more appealing..NOT :w00t:. :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Mary, I was singing along to the Good N Plenty commercial you sent :chili:I think the guys in the white coats are going to come and cart me out of my apartment.:w00t:
> I remember those candy buttons. I think most of what we ate was the paper backing - it never came off. :shocked: Used to love the wax lips and not the candy cigarettes, but the chocolate ones Squirrels? :w00t: I think those would have grossed out New Yorkers.Too many of them on the hoof here. BLECH! What kind of candies were they? But I also remember pixie sticks and some envelopes of powdery stuff. No, not that powdery stuff. :new_shocked: Probably was jello mix before it had water in it and they called it candy.:blink: What were we thinking and what were our parents thinking?:w00t: I also loved the string licorices. They still sell those
> This is so much fun
> Oh and of course snowballs. Never ate them since I hated shredded coconut but they looked so cool.


Was in the Dollar Store near my house around Halloween this year...they had pixie sticks. Wonder if they were left overs from the 60-70s? :blink:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maltlovereileen said:


> Was in the Dollar Store near my house around Halloween this year...they had pixie sticks. Wonder if they were left overs from the 60-70s? :blink:


:new_shocked::new_shocked::new_shocked:


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> I found some Marshmallow Fluff at Publix!!!!:chili::chili::chili: Now off to try my first fluffernutter sandwich! :aktion033:



:thumbsup: We expect a full report on whether or not you enjoyed your fluffernutter!


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Mary - you didn't say they were Squirrel NUTS!!!! You just wrote squirrels.  I was trying to picture little mini squirrels and couldn't imagine popping one of those in my mouth. Now squirrel NUTS are so much more appealing..NOT :w00t:. :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


Ok Sue, I'm not touching THAT one with a ten foot pole!!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Oh, and Mary, what's for dinner tonight???!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

princessre said:


> I'm so lost on this thread, but Mary, you are one funny lady!!! :aktion033:
> 
> I love "cooking" fruits, too! :thumbsup:


You know, Sophia, I just don't understand why more people don't cook fruit. It's quick and easy, tasty and healthy, and clean up is a breeze!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Well Mary, I really enjoyed this thread. I miss my mojo's candy, spearmint leaves and the list would be tooo long. I think we have a store called candy isle and I am going to have to go and buy some stuff....One thing I miss is at xmas the candy that had the fruit symbols on the inside and the fruit ones from England that came in a tin...Oh I am ageing myself...bring on the chocolates.....my fav...anything with peanut butter....he he


----------

